# Worth it getting a 'fixer upper'?



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I say if it drives well, will last a long time once you buy it, and doesn't have any problems with lights or anything - buy it. You don't have to fix up the rust, because that takes a long time. But there is paint for that too I think.

So, I guess it just depends.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Are you prepared to spend another $1,000-$2,000 on reinforcing the frame? With that much rust, I'd be worried about the metal framing underneath the floor.

You're better off buying a better quality trailer up front, than worrying about one that might drop your animals on the road.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Are you prepared to spend another $1,000-$2,000 on reinforcing the frame? With that much rust, I'd be worried about the metal framing underneath the floor.
> 
> You're better off buying a better quality trailer up front, than worrying about one that might drop your animals on the road.


That's what I was worried about. For $1-2k more I can get a similar trailer without rust and frame issues. I was thinking of talking him down on the price and working on fixing it myself but for that much in repair costs it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, he's at least honest about it; states right in the ad that the frame needs work. 

If it were me, I'd pass. As you said, you can get one without all the issues for the same amount you'd pay to fix this one.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Well, he's at least honest about it; states right in the ad that the frame needs work.
> 
> If it were me, I'd pass. As you said, you can get one without all the issues for the same amount you'd pay to fix this one.


True. I think I am going to pass.

While I'm on here with a thread however... what is your guys opinions on half ton trucks pulling goose necks? (For just one or two horses)


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a half-ton, but have an Adam 2-horse bumper pull.

I'd think if you want to go with a stock/modified stock, you should be fine as long as you have the right engine and tranny size, tranny cooler, and tow package. Oh, and don't forget the brake controller. 

The smaller 2-horse goosenecks are probably actually safer with a half-ton than a bumper pull.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> I have a half-ton, but have an Adam 2-horse bumper pull.
> 
> I'd think if you want to go with a stock/modified stock, you should be fine as long as you have the right engine and tranny size, tranny cooler, and tow package. Oh, and don't forget the brake controller.
> 
> The smaller 2-horse goosenecks are probably actually safer with a half-ton than a bumper pull.


I have a 5.7 V8 GMC with tow package. I've hauled a 4 horse stock horse before easily (but wouldn't put 4 horses in there!)

I've heard both extremes, I've had people tell me never ever do a gooseneck with a half ton but then others recommend it. I personally prefer goosenecks for pulling purposes.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If it has frame issues, it's not a bargain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

3/4 ton trucks are best, but mine has to do double duty as a commuter vehicle and I've always hauled with a half-ton. As long as you're careful and don't overload the vehicle, you'll be fine.

My truck is rated to haul 7,000 pounds, but I never haul more than half that amount.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

It's too bad it's got frame issues. That's a nice size stock trailer for a bumper pull. Usually they are your standard 16ft by 5ft wide. Painting it wouldn't bother me so much. But frame issues do.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

mammakatja said:


> It's too bad it's got frame issues. That's a nice size stock trailer for a bumper pull. Usually they are your standard 16ft by 5ft wide. Painting it wouldn't bother me so much. But frame issues do.


I know right  I am going to run it by my dad who can sometimes be nifty in these 'fix it up' areas. But I'm thinking of looking elsewhere for a trailer.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Good decision to pass it by.
Didn't say what year it was either.


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

I would definitely pass on this gem. Looks to be homemade. No fenders, lots of rust, and etc. hidden problems that will exist.


----------

